# outdoor faucet leaking behind wall



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you have accessibility inside the wall? If not, time to remove some drywall and expose the pipe/fitting.


----------



## dihahey (Apr 23, 2017)

One the other side is the wall in my den. I am very new to this so this may be a stupid question but would it be easier for me to remove whatever that is on the side of the house or to go through the wall in the den?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Drywall is easier to fix. If the plywood is solid behind that decorative piece of trim, you are going to have to do more cutting. It's easier to demo the interior and examine what is broken.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

After you rip the ceiling apart, change the fixture to a frost free unit to save this from happening again.


----------



## dihahey (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is what I found... I'm guessing that I turn the water supply off and then take it apart? It looks like there is some mold back there too.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

jlhaslip said:


> After you rip the ceiling apart, change the fixture to a frost free unit to save this from happening again.


Frost free doesn't do any good if you leave the hose on in the winter. The water in the hose will freeze and expand up into the bib.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

dihahey said:


> Here is what I found... I'm guessing that I turn the water supply off and then take it apart? It looks like there is some mold back there too.


Definitely turn the water off first. Make sure you can find another unit just like it. It looks like it has to fit in a tight space. If there's enough slack in the pex you can just reattach the new one to the old pex after you cut it. There's probably not enough slack so if you still have some of that scrap siding, make a new plate with a hole a little higher up.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure why my computer pictures are so bad.... but I'm not going to argue with any one called BIG JOHNSON. 

Guess you have pex as Big notes.

I was going to suggest that you might have a threaded make-up, and to cautiously suggest you try to unscrew it from outside... and then re-stab a new connection of a frost free stub. (As Big notes, you may have had a frost free stub that will freeze with a connected hose, and sometimes they are threaded.)

Depending on what is inside (drywall is relatively easy to repair... an interior tiled bath not so much so), I'd sure look at that bib make-up and it may be easier to go from outside.

The home's siding appears to be a production build, and normally siders just drill and caulk. That looks to me that maybe it was instralled from outside and after production... and maybe an easy access.

Good luck


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I'm not sure why my computer pictures are so bad.... but I'm not going to argue with any one called BIG JOHNSON.
> 
> Guess you have pex as Big notes.
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell if that was a threaded fitting or if it was a special tight fit one piece unit. If it is, you're right it would be easier to have someone hold a wrench on the inside while unscrewing from outside. 

That panel the bib is attached to looks like a piece of lap siding flipped upside-down with a piece of Z flashing on top.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

And after you fix the pipe, you may want to consider covering the hole with an access panel instead of repairing the drywall. That will give you access in the future.


----------



## dihahey (Apr 23, 2017)

I cannot seem to get the pipe off. Any ideas?


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Have you figured out which part is leaking?


----------



## dihahey (Apr 23, 2017)

I cannot tell if the pipe burst or if there is a gap where the faucet connects.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

dihahey said:


> I cannot tell if the pipe burst or if there is a gap where the faucet connects.



Pull that foam off and feel around. It's not even sealing all around anyways. When you get it fixed you can silicone it.


----------

